
Chinese Officials Hijacked My Company - forgingahead
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-chinese-officials-hijacked-my-company-11596233617
======
ralph84
If the best source of capital you can find for your company is the government
of a third-tier Chinese city, maybe your company isn't such a great idea in
the first place.

